# db46 fetch problem



## dave (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone have any idea what is the problem here?  Portmaster is failing to update my port of db46.  I checked /usr/ports/UPDATING, nothing there.

I don't know how to manually fetch a port, so any tips on how to do that would be welcome.

This is not a high-priority request.

Thanks.


```
$ sudo portmaster -buaH

------------8<------cut-along-dotted-line-----------------

==>>> Launching child to update db46-4.6.21.3

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/db46
===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/db46 from ports
===>>> No dependencies for databases/db46
===>  Cleaning for db46-4.6.21.4

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for databases/db46 <<<===

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
===>  Deleting distfiles for db46-4.6.21.4
make: don't know how to make patch.4.6.21.1. Stop
=> db-4.6.21.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download-west.oracle.com/berkeley-db/.
db-4.6.21.tar.gz                              

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for databases/db46 <<<===

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
===>  Deleting distfiles for db46-4.6.21.4
make: don't know how to make patch.4.6.21.1. Stop
=> db-4.6.21.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download-west.oracle.com/berkeley-db/.
db-4.6.21.tar.gz                              

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for databases/db46 <<<===

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
===>  Deleting distfiles for db46-4.6.21.4
make: don't know how to make patch.4.6.21.1. Stop
=> db-4.6.21.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download-west.oracle.com/berkeley-db/.
db-4.6.21.tar.gz                              

===>>> Logging build to /tmp/port_log-96015-db46.iRiy7Aev

===>>> make failed for databases/db46
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for db46-4.6.21.3 failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> Build/Install logs available:
        /tmp/port_log-96015-db46.iRiy7Aev

$ sudo cat /tmp/port_log-96015-db46.iRiy7Aev
===>  Extracting for db46-4.6.21.4
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/db-4.6.21.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/db-4.6.21.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.1.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.1.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.2.
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for bdb/patch.4.6.21.3.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for bdb/patch.4.6.21.3.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.4.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.4.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: bdb/patch.4.6.21.3 bdb/patch.4.6.21.3 
=> patch.4.6.21.3 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/.
fetch: patch.4.6.21.3: local modification time does not match remote
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/patch.4.6.21.3: size mismatch: expected 1911, actual 1517
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
$
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

I see no problem. Try portmaster --clean-distfiles-all to get rid of old stuff, and update your ports tree.


```
[B]# cd /usr/ports/databases/db46[/B]
[B]# make fetch[/B]
=> db-4.6.21.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download-west.oracle.com/berkeley-db/.
db-4.6.21.tar.gz                              100% of   11 MB 1119 kBps 00m00s
=> patch.4.6.21.1 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/.
patch.4.6.21.1                                100% of 2475  B 4612 kBps
=> patch.4.6.21.2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/.
patch.4.6.21.2                                100% of  892  B 1909 kBps
=> patch.4.6.21.3 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/.
patch.4.6.21.3                                100% of 1911  B 3873 kBps
=> patch.4.6.21.4 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/.
patch.4.6.21.4                                100% of   40 kB   52 kBps

[B]# make build[/B]
===>  Extracting for db46-4.6.21.4
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/db-4.6.21.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/db-4.6.21.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.1.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.1.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.3.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.3.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.4.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.4.
===>  Patching for db46-4.6.21.4
===>  Applying distribution patches for db46-4.6.21.4
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for db46-4.6.21.4
===>  Configuring for db46-4.6.21.4
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking if building in the top-level or dist directories... no
checking if --disable-cryptography option specified... no
[B]etc. etc.[/B]
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, BTW, this is the portmaster output to compare:


```
[B]# portmaster databases/db46[/B]

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/db46

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for databases/db46 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/db46 from ports
===>>> No dependencies for databases/db46
===>>> Starting build for databases/db46 <<<===

===>>> The 'make config' check found no dependencies to update

===>  Cleaning for db46-4.6.21.4

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for databases/db46 <<<===
=> db-4.6.21.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download-west.oracle.com/berkeley-db/.


===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for databases/db46 <<<===
=> db-4.6.21.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download-west.oracle.com/berkeley-db/.
db-4.6.21.tar.gz                              

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for databases/db46 <<<===
=> db-4.6.21.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download-west.oracle.com/berkeley-db/.
db-4.6.21.tar.gz                              

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for databases/db46 <<<===
=> db-4.6.21.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download-west.oracle.com/berkeley-db/.
db-4.6.21.tar.gz                                        11 MB 1023 kBps
=> patch.4.6.21.1 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/.


===>  Extracting for db46-4.6.21.4
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/db-4.6.21.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/db-4.6.21.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.1.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.1.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.3.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.3.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.4.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.4.
===>  Patching for db46-4.6.21.4
===>  Applying distribution patches for db46-4.6.21.4
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for db46-4.6.21.4
===>  Configuring for db46-4.6.21.4
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking if building in the top-level or dist directories... no
checking if --disable-cryptography option specified... no
checking if --disable-hash option specified... no
[B]etc. etc.[/B]
```


----------



## dave (Mar 25, 2009)

My ports tree is up to date, and I cleaned distfiles, same problem.  I attempted the manual build as you posted, but same problem.  Seems that there is a problem with the mirrors?

I guess I will wait a while and try again?


```
$ make build
===>  Extracting for db46-4.6.21.4
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/db-4.6.21.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/db-4.6.21.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.1.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.1.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.2.
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for bdb/patch.4.6.21.3.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for bdb/patch.4.6.21.3.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.4.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/patch.4.6.21.4.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: bdb/patch.4.6.21.3 bdb/patch.4.6.21.3 
=> patch.4.6.21.3 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/.
fetch: patch.4.6.21.3: local modification time does not match remote
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/patch.4.6.21.3: size mismatch: expected 1911, actual 1517
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db46.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

Possibly out-of-synch mirrors. Get the files from the site in my output and put the files in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb. Then run portmaster.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Apr 24, 2010)

I looked at this thread because I had the same problem with local modification time not meeting the remotes. 

`portmaster --clean-distfiles-all`
`csup -L 2 /root/ports-supfile`

fix this

Thanks


----------

